# ¿Es difícil ser objetivo?



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 9, 2010)

​Así mismo como dice el titulo. Aunque en verdad dudé en si colocarlo en exclamación o interrogación.

He estado pensando en muchas cosas, y una de ellas es esto de ser una persona objetiva. 

¡Vaya!, tenía pensado mucho para escribir. Y ahora, al redactar, no encuentro como plantear ésta inquietud... 

A ver: ¿El amor (o los sentimientos) puede ser objetivo(s)? 

Por ejemplo: un policía que a diario recibe varias denuncias, las cuales va organizando ya sea por orden de fecha u hora. Y que de pronto, a la madre de éste Señor Policía la hayan robado, y éste decide *priorizar * esa denuncia de la madre antes que las otras, que fueron emitidas con anterioridad. 

Otro caso, la esposa del Sr Armando es Secretaria de un Gerente en un Banco. Y por lo tanto, ella puede conseguirle Créditos a su esposo aunque no haya cumplido con los requisitos exigidos por el banco para el Crédito. Y entonces, yo, un individuo regular que si tiene todos los requisitos para el Crédito, no me lo aprueben a tiempo porque tiene prioridad el Sr Armando. 

Entonces, pienso yo: en estos ejemplos, ni el Policía ni la Secretaría son personas objetivas, creo. ¿Como podrían reaccionar cada uno de ustedes ante tal situación, siendo ustedes el Policía o la Secretaria?. Creo que de ésta manera se entiende la pregunta inicial sobre la dificultad que presenta ser objetivo. 

Y podría mencionar muchos otros casos, como por ejemplo el Doctor del Hospital y del Juez de la Corte, que no son objetivos.


¿Se puede separar la objetividad de las prioridades y/o sentimientos?


O simplemente, no estoy viendo éste planteamiento por como debería


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2010)

Que lástima que no te hayan contestado....hubiera sido interesante para evaluar la objetividad de los "foristas" ...

En fin...que buena pregunta que has hecho...


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 13, 2010)

en nuestro pais, cuando se presentan problematicas que incumben a familiares de (dado el caso), doctores o jueces, ellos no pueden actuar en la causa, tiene que intervenir otro personaje ajeno a la familia, para evitar ésto que decis: mezclar la objetividad con los sentimientos...
(se "supone" que asi debe ser)

con respecto a los ejemplos que planteas....y....yo supongo que si alguien es "absolutamente profesional" en lo que hace, la objetividad no se mezcla con los sentimientos, pero en general las personas somos "frágiles" (si se puede decir) para lograr separar las cosas...los sentimientos nos juegan en contra!

particularmente, si algo por estilo me llegara a ocurrir no voy a negar que daria prioridad a quien quiero! tal vez no sea lo correcto (como siempre, todo dependerá de la circunstancia), pero dado que estoy en una "cierta" posicion, la voy a aprovechar!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Mi Opinion



> ¿Se puede separar la objetividad de las prioridades y/o sentimientos?


Si es posible....
pero normalmente se nos considera volubles, e incluso, si no se comprende se pierden muchas amistades...
mi opinion no es la de un profesional en la materia psicologica... pero por el ramo de estudio que elegi tuve la necesidad de tomarlo como un habito...
saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2010)

No habia visto el post... 

La verdad creo que es dificil ser objetivo, pienso que el ser humano en si tiende a priorizar según los sentimientos. La verdad es bastante molesto pasar por esa situación, pero aseverar que uno como ser humano jamas va a priorizar a sus conocidos y/o seres queridos para ser objetivo es una gran mentira porque es algo que es parte de nosotros mismos. Por otro lado, tambien piendo que tiene que ver mucho con la cultura porque según tengo entendido en los paises nordicos, al hacer ese tipo de actos corren el riesgo de ser acusados de corrupción...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Me quede pensando sobre este tema....
y extiendo mi opinion...

en realidad la pregunta no es saber si es posible o no.... la pregunta es si se sabe definir los objetivos parciales y los objetivos finales...

ejemplo:
si mi objetivo es trabajar en un banco para sacar un provecho personal, robar esta bien...
si mi objetivo es hacerlo crecer o productivo entonces robar esta mal... 

saludos...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

NO HABÍA VISTO ESTE TEMA!

Objetivo... para empezar voy a definir la palabra de la RAE: Perteneciente o relativo al objeto en sí mismo, con independencia de la propia manera de pensar o de sentir.
2. adj. Desinteresado, desapasionado.
3. adj. Fil. Que existe realmente, fuera del sujeto que lo conoce.

De ahi no queda mucho que explicar... solo puedo agregar, que el que quiera ser alguien que se considera a si mismo objetivo y recto, pero hace b@ludeces y c@bronadas (perdonad la expresion pero no le encuentro otra forma de definirlo), es un doble moral. Simplemente se la vive queriendo pregonar y criticar para el mismo engrandecer una cualidad que no tiene ni por menos.

Ser objetivo es un reto. Eso significa poner en predicamento muchas cosas y todavia exige sabiduria para salir bien librado de estos asuntos. El que es objetivo, es considerado un maldito y muchas veces se gana la enemistad general. Se necesita ser demasiado desalmado para sobrellevarlo.

¿Están dispuestos a ser un desalmado?


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2010)

Dejando de lado la cuestión de la honestidad de quién la practica, creo que ser objetivo es una abstracción heredada del cristianismo. Y como casi todo lo del cristianismo, muy difícil de practicar. 

Ser objetivo requiere conocer todos los detalles del tema en cuestión y la capacidad de analizarlos, y además poder ponerse, el que analiza, en perspectiva, apartarse del tema (para que no nos involucre en lo personal). Para esto último se requiere bastante más de conocimiento, y lo que por aquí llamamos "cancha". 

Por eso pienso que la objetividad es una cualidad más "divina" que humana, y de ahí de dónde pienso que viene. 


Por otra parte, la posibilidad de corrupción hace que la objetividad se enlace con la confiabilidad acerca de los hechos, supuestamente objetivos. 

Por ejemplo, si alguien afirma haber visto un marciano, es muy difícil que se le crea así nomás (a pesar de que tampoco se haya demostrado que NO existen los marcianos). 
Pero si la NASA hace circular un video, filmado en Marte, y además lo acompaña con la opinión de varios científicos muy reconocidos, la cosa empieza a tomar otro grado de confiabilidad. 

Digo esto para resaltar que la objetividad no se puede trasladar así nomás, sino que depende de la confiabilidad que tiene la fuente de información, para cada uno de nosotros.
Y la confianza en la fuente de información, justamente, no es algo objetivo. 
Por eso, la supuesta objetividad, sirve para hacer más confiables los argumentos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

es muy dificil ser  objetivo cuando ay muchas distraciones y jente reboloteando al rededor ,distrayendo


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Dejando de lado la cuestión de la honestidad de quién la practica, creo que ser objetivo es una abstracción heredada del cristianismo. Y como casi todo lo del cristianismo, muy difícil de practicar.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Para empezar, si piensas en religion, el objetivismo se fue a la mier....

Y si piensas en divinidad, el objetivismo se fue a la mier....

Si tienes tan distorsionado concepto, probablemente no te cueste ser corrupto... (ojo, no te acuso de corrupcion, es una hipotesis sobre lo que dices, mas no de ti).

Un ejemplo... quieres ser objetivo? entonces decide que es verdad... el creacionismo o la evolucion darwiniana?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ser objetivos ??
para que ??

hay en algunos casos en que si va....pero.
no se, tendrian que poner ejemplos.

a mi , en mi vida la gran mayoria de las cosas importantes se me dio en base a la interaccion humana y SER SUBJETIVOS es muy importante, no es algo malo ni para ser rechazado, quizas haya una educacion que nos hace creer que ser objetivos es bueno, pero en general no.
la subjetividad es el tener en cuenta TODO, no solo lo que vamso a hacer, sino todo lo que no es tan directo pero existe y eso se da con la experiencia y ser amplios.

trabaja objetivamente y enfrascado en algo un buen ESCLAVO.
yo si estoy en un proyecto de electronica por ejemplo , estoy en eso, ..no se que tiene que ver la objetividad o no .

ser objetivo o subjetivo en algo que implique una desicion personal que afecte a otros ?? cada quien lo vera como mas le convenga:
quien se ve beneficiado con que seas objetivo te dira que seas objetivo.
quien se vea beneficiado con que seas subjetivo te aconsejara que seas subjetivo........

a hhhhhh........
mierda.

es tu experiencia y conocimiento de la vida lo que te permitira evaluar todo el contexto y tomar la desicion que sea PARA VOS la mas correcta.


si estas afuera sos objetivo.
si estas adentro sos subjetivo .
y?? 
es lo que es .
que es mejor ??
cagar a 10 personas pero salvar a tu hijo ???
o dañar a tu hijo por salvar a 10 personas???? 


uno ES objetivo o subjetivo segun donde esta parado por que se dio de estar parado ahi, la vida te puso asi, no fuiste vos.
ahora, si ya estas ahi parado, si tenes que decidir algo :
hacelo en base a loq ue sentis, a tu experiencia, lo mas valioso que tenes es tu experiencia , tus conocimientos , decidi en base a eso.
todos lo hacen .

vos , supongamos que sos una persona inteligente, y educacionalmente responsable y emocionalmente sensible y te preocupas por "que es lo mejor y mas justo ".
para que ??
si esta lleno este mundo de HDP que simplemente no se cuestionan tanto las cosas: hacen lo que mas les conviene y listo.

recien veo tranquilo los ejemplos que pones, refernte a trabajos, y ahi vamso nomas, fijate que mas arriba mencione a "un buen esclavo" , por que claro, el dueño de el banco lo que quiere es empleados objetivos y eficientes.........pero vos crees que el dueño de el banco lo sera ?? .
crees que el dueño de el banco no cambiara su auto por que dara prioridad a aumentar el sueldo de sus empleados ?? 
la estructura humana esta formada por amos y ciervos, cazdores y presas.
y psicologicamente y educacionalmente nos usan y manejan.

si pones el ejemplo de el credito bancario preguntate vos si esytas seguro o no que el ayudar a un familiar es malo, si estas seguro que al ayudar a tu persona conocida va a dañar realmente a otros.
si estas seguro que , si un familiar de la otra persona estuviese en tu lugar seria objetivo o subjetivo.
si estas seguro que el ser simplemente una "maquinita" que pone a cada uno en su lugar es ser mejor persona.
hay gente que si es subjetiva, y ayuda a quien puede , y es buena gente y realmente ayuda, ES SUBJETIVA y cuando se percata de una necesidad le da prioridad , no se da maquina PARANOICAMENTE de que por ser subjetivo esta dañando a otros.

todo es relativo, no podes andar prviendo cada paso posible como un juego de ajedrez, simplemente vas decidiendo de la mejor manera posible, segun lo que tenes disponible en ese momento , si lo haces con inteligencia y buena intencion , listo, seguro que no siempre acertaras, pero en la sumatoria de las acciones seguro te dara un positivo muy grande.

pone ejemplos mas duros, algo que de verdad te haga custionar acerc a deser subjetivo o objetivo, esos que pusiste no son para cuestionarse mucho.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> que es mejor ??
> cagar a 10 personas pero salvar a tu hijo ???
> o dañar a tu hijo por salvar a 10 personas????



La objetividad puede ser confusa. Pero puede ser influenciada por los datos con que la manejes...

Diez personas delincuentes por salvar a un hijo? Mejor mi hijo, y paso a hacer un favor a la sociedad.

Diez cientificos por salvar a mi hijo? Salvo a los cientificos. Donde el beneficio es mayor es lo que debe generar la respuesta.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ​¿Se puede separar la objetividad de las prioridades y/o sentimientos?


 
tu prioridad son tus sentimientos , tu objetividad usala para cuidarte a vos y a lso tuyos .
acaso vas a darle prioridad y objetivodad a ..........que ?? al vecino ???  

si queres separarlo comprate una PC y que ella haga las cosas.
las prioridades son eso: las prioridades y lso sentimientos son eso.
para mi es mas PRIORITARIO mi hija (sentimiento ) que la tarea que me encomendo el put.... de mi jefe o la obligacion que me impuso la vieja de mier..... vecina que me lleno la cabeza con bla bla de que soy adulto y tengo que ser responsable y asi me QUISO MANIPULAR PARA QUE HAGA LO QUE ELLA QUIERE.




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ​O simplemente, no estoy viendo éste planteamiento por como debería


 
no, salvo que pongas ejemplos donde realmente se cuestione la cosa.
como te dije esta lleno este mundo ew gente manipuladora e HDP que te va a confundir.
ademas de nuestra querida educacion de obreros obedientes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> *creo que ser objetivo es una abstracción heredada del cristianismo*. Y como casi todo lo del cristianismo, muy difícil de practicar.


  
Ves lo que sucede? Esa opinión *NO ES OBJETIVA*, sino que está influenciada por tu "aversión" (si es que cabe esa palabra) hacia la religión...en particular la cristiana (y no sé por que está heredada de esa religión y no de la "budista" o de la "musulmana" o de cualquier otra ).
Interesante custión la que has planteado, y que me llama poderosamente la atención por provenir de alguien que tanto aprecia y valora los fundamentos científicos de los hechosy que en este caso no aporta ningun fundamento, al menos escrito y tangible, sobre su opinión.
Todavía no encuentro donde está la relación ni la herencia con el cristianismo ...pero como muy claramente dijo antiworld:


			
				antiworld dijo:
			
		

> Para empezar, si piensas en religion, el objetivismo se fue a la mier....
> Y si piensas en divinidad, el objetivismo se fue a la mier....



Sinceramente, es lamentable que temas que tan bien reflejan el ser de las personas se transformen en una lucha contra las religiones...aún cuando estas *no tengan ninguna participación* en el tema, lo cual trae a mi mente mi participación en el tema sobre el "Casamiento homosexual"...pero bueno....ya pasó...



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a mi , en mi vida la gran mayoria de las cosas importantes se me dio en  base a la interaccion humana y SER SUBJETIVOS es muy importante, no es  algo malo ni para ser rechazado, quizas haya una educacion que nos hace  creer que ser objetivos es bueno, pero en general no.


fernandob:
Esta discusión no es sobre si ser objetivo o subjetivo es bueno o malo, ni sobre si se debe ser de uno u otro "bando". Las cosas en la vida nunca son blancas o negras...sino que son grises, pero hay casos en los que la objetividad debe primar sobre la subjetividad, y hay otros en los que es completamente al revés. Creo que esta discusión es sobre el primer caso, y sobre que tan difícil nos resulta tomar esa posición.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> La objetividad puede ser confusa. Pero puede ser influenciada por los datos con que la manejes...
> 
> Diez personas delincuentes por salvar a un hijo? Mejor mi hijo, y paso a hacer un favor a la sociedad.
> 
> Diez cientificos por salvar a mi hijo? Salvo a los cientificos. Donde el beneficio es mayor es lo que debe generar la respuesta.


 
nunca te aparece un caso asi.
nunca.
seamso mas realistas.

ademas, : que caraj..... hacen 10 cientificos poniendo en juego su vida y la de mi hijo ??? 
quien nos puso en esa situacion ???? 
si fueron lso cientificos que se las arreglen ellos, que se caguen aunque sean mil.

mi hijaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!

podrian si quisieran poner ejemplos mas reales, mas dificiles, pero .......de neuvo les repito:
no estan leyendo bien lo que les escribo:
de que la gente que nos maneja MANIPULA .........
MANIPULA.
un ejemplo exagerado y bien realizado nos predispone a .......
yo no quiero ser manipulado.


les dire ejemplos claros, luego si quieren sigamos la discusion pero NO con ejemplos exagerados, si ??? 
llevemos la discusion a casos reales que nos afectan de verdad.

cuando unos politicos HDP por ambiciosos o intolreantes desencadenan una guerra te llenan la cabeza con patriotismo, prioridades, ser objetivos .......pero ninguno de ellso manda a sus hijso a la guerra.
ya puse lo que pasa en una empresa.

manipular.

hablemos de verdad:
la HDP de tu suegra te dice que tenes que ser responsable ??? asi le mantenes a su hija .
tu mujer te quiere manipular ??? 
te dire:
si, tenes que ser responsable, pero no hacer ls cosas por obligacion, se supone que TENES QUE QUERER , AMAR y eso que te quieren imponer por obligacion deberias hacerlo con gusto y por amor.
quizas alguien que no seas vos este fallando .
alguien quere el papel de comoda y te esta manipulando .


en el trabajo te dicen que tenes que ser objetivo ??? 
en el estudio ??

dale, pongan ejemplos reales.
en general son mas crueles, chiquitos y dificiles, pero ahi esta siempre LA MANIPULACION de otro, la conveniencia de otro.
uno quiere ganar a costa de otros.

sino..............que ???
cual es el problema ??
ser objetivo o subjetivo ........cual es ??? 
sos juez ? acaso ?? 
manejas un avion que carga una bomba H , acaso ???? (ahi ya te estan manipulando ) .


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes my master!

Ciertamente el tema es un tanto complicado por que toca la escencia del como actuamos y como es que discernimos sobre las circunstancias, sobre todo las que implican situaciones sentimentales.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> fernandob:
> Esta discusión no es sobre si ser objetivo o subjetivo es bueno o malo, ni sobre si se debe ser de uno u otro "bando". Las cosas en la vida nunca son blancas o negras...sino que son grises, pero hay casos en los que la objetividad debe primar sobre la subjetividad, y hay otros en los que es completamente al revés. Creo que esta discusión es sobre el primer caso, y sobre que tan difícil nos resulta tomar esa posición.


 
hola, por lo que lei de el primer post y el dibujo y  lo segui.......me parece que todos somos de enteder o relacionar las cosas en base a lo que nos rodea, las experiencias.
no se yoangel que quiso preguntar , ni si coincide con tu vision o la mia, igual todas se pueden discutir.

por eso , quizas algo que aclare un poco sea :

EJEMPLOS


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Ejemplos reales y pequeños? probablemente mas de uno se ofenda. Quiero ver como evoluciona el tema antes de dar mas opiniones.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

exacto, por eso se van por las ramas.
pero es la unica forma .
es este un foro abierto.......uno vera que hace, si lo pone aca o , en este caso que no es un tema de electronica elije otro medio para algunas cuestiones puntuales.


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2010)

*En primer lugar, si algún texto mío ofendió la subjetividad de alguien, me disculpo inmediatamente. 
* 


ezavalla dijo:


> Ves lo que sucede? Esa opinión *NO ES OBJETIVA*, ...


 Ves vos? A eso me refería: pareciera que todo requiere argumentos objetivos ? 
¿ O sea, que yo no puedo pensar así, solo porque sí, porque la vida me  ha convencido de eso? 
Siguiendo el razonamiento de fernandob, pensaría que me estás queriendo "manipular" para que siga el tema de una manera más conforme a tus intereses. 


> ... sino que está influenciada por tu "aversión" (si es que cabe esa  palabra) hacia la religión...en particular la cristiana (y no sé por que  está heredada de esa religión y no de la "budista" o de la "musulmana" o  de cualquier otra ).Interesante custión la que has planteado, y que me llama poderosamente la atención por provenir de alguien que tanto aprecia y valora los fundamentos científicos de los hechos y que en este caso no aporta ningun fundamento, al menos escrito y tangible, sobre su opinión. Todavía no encuentro donde está la relación ni la herencia con el cristianismo ...


Yo no hablé de religión ! Y, no, no cabe la palabra "aversión". 

Nuestra CULTURA es cristiana, porque fueron cristianos los que  "descubrieron" y dominaron la América pre-colombina, y de ellos deriva  nuestra educación y los valores en que se basan todas las naciones  hispánicas. Los valores de los que somos concientes y los valores de los  que no. 
En cuanto a mencionar la cualidad "divina" de la objetividad, es un claro reflejo de pertenecer a esa cultura, fuertemente influenciada por la religión. 



> Sinceramente, es lamentable que temas que tan bien reflejan el ser de las personas se transformen en una lucha contra las religiones...aún cuando estas *no tengan ninguna participación* en el tema,


Yo respeto a quien tiene una religión, porque entiendo que es valioso para él/ella. 
No intenté iniciar una lucha, y como ya dije, me refería a la herencia cultural, no a la religión. Desgraciadamente, ciertas iglesias alientan a sus seguidores a que  influyan en los hechos de la vida de todos los demás. Esa es una de las  cosas que no comparto. Un ejemplo escrito y tangible es la parte final del preámbulo de nuestra Constitución Argentina: 
 "...  *invocando la protección de Dios, fuente de toda razón y  justicia*: ordenamos, decretamos y establecemos esta Constitución para  la Nación Argentina" 
 ¿ Les parece objetivo ? Y es uno de los fundamentos de nuestra Nación. 



> ...  pero hay casos en los que la objetividad debe primar sobre la subjetividad, y hay otros en los que es completamente al revés. Creo que esta discusión es sobre el primer caso, y sobre que tan difícil nos resulta tomar esa posición.


Perdón si me repito, pero vuelvo sobre la idea, y trataré de no alejarme de la pregunta de quien inició el tema: 
Creo que es difícil ser objetivo, sea para decidir, sea para opinar, etc., porque requiere permanecer *al margen de lo emocional-afectivo*. Y el ser humano es un animal *emocional*, que trata de conducirse racionalmente. 
Es más, hasta *creo* que aún en la ciencia es casi imposible ser *absolutamente* objetivo. Y de eso en la historia hay más de una evidencia.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Ezavalla siempre tiene ese efecto en las personas, no lo tomes personal. El simplemente esta siendo objetivo. 


ezavalla dijo:


> está influenciada por tu "aversión" (si es que cabe esa palabra) hacia la religión...



Y en efecto, si estas manejandolo por el lado religioso. 
No te lo tomes personal, solo estamos tomando puntos de vista y justamente la discusion "sin alboroto" es lo que le da vida al foro y sus temas.

Ahora, el ejemplo que pedia fernandob. 
Es cierto que somos seres emocionales y dominar dichas emociones son muy complicadas.
Y es cierto que es dificil mantenerse al margen de lo afectivo.

Uno se encuentra manejando por la calle. El conductor de un lado, ocupa el espacio que llevas por delante, y cual es la reaccion normal?
"Este &&&&& se me acaba de meter, que le pasa" 
Y algunos sobreaccionan mas que otros, pero al menos, uno piensa... "otro que se mete a fuerza!"

Eso no es una accion muy objetiva que digamos. Es muy emocional. ¿por que pelear 4 malditos metros de espacio?
Siento objetivos, uno se encuentra encima de bestias mecanicas que pesan al menos una tonelada en promedio, y adicionalmente en movimiento. Por que arriesgarse a accionar de manera ofensiva si pongo en riesgo mi integridad? Mejor continuo sin inmutarme continuo con mi plan y camino y evitarme un problema. Al fin que en los 5 minutos siguientes, ya se me va a olvidar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

esos 4 metros son necesario para un repentino frenado brusco ,esos 4 metros son de seguridad ,si se meten 
me están quitando seguridad y no se si sea objetivo,lógico o lo que sea ,aunque no peleo ,uno nunca sabe con quien te vas a encontrar en la calle ,así que termino nervioso y nada que le vas a hacer son cosas que pasan


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ezavalla siempre tiene ese efecto en las personas, *no lo tomes personal*. El simplemente esta siendo objetivo.


Yo también. Por eso lo de "fácil de corromper" lo tomé como una idea al pasar. 
Trato de ser objetivo dentro de las limitaciones que mencioné antes.  



> *No te lo tomes personal*, solo estamos tomando puntos de vista y justamente la discusion "sin alboroto" es lo que le da vida al foro y sus temas.


Ok. Aclarado por segunda vez. 
Tal vez mi opinión no está dentro de la gaussiana de la parcialidad dominante. 
Espero que eso no "alborote". 
Cierto es que cuando uno se encuentra con alguien que piensa parecido es más reconfortante. Pero eso no es lo más frecuente, y cuanto más gente haya en el planeta, más aún.  

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

sigo sin verlo claro.
el ejemplo que pones anti es sumamente subjetivo, es decir da para emociones.
no es un ejemplo que te ponga en tre la espada y la pared.

ser objetivo te haria buscar la maniobra mas conveniente .
pero tambien podria torcer un poco la cosa y siendo objetivo me diria:
estoy caliente, ya en el trabajo tuve que soportar tonterias y se que llegare a casa estresado, objetivamente es la consecuencia de el dia estresante .
quizas hasta me la agarre con mis hijos o mi mujer, asi que si pienso friamente y objetivamente lo mas practico que podria hacer es aprovechar la maniobra de el señor colectivero, la cual no fue muy feliz y con dicha excusa aprovechar para desahogar mis impulsos en el:
agarro el fierro el cual puse friamente en el asiento de atras para dichas ocasiones y objetivamente me bajo y se lo reviento en la cabeza al hijo de remilp........ , o no , por que si hago eso voy preso.
si le insultare un rato, y si me ataca ahi si, objetivamente seria defensa propia, me desahogo un rato, mejor con la cachiporra de goma para no lastimarlo mucho, o disfruto ehcandole el spray de pimienta que esta reglamentado (seamso frios y objetivos) .
luego subo al auto ya mas desahogado y voy a casa feliz y tranquilo.


pregunto :
es objetivo pedirle a un ser vivo subjetivo que sea objetivo ?????

por que no definen las palabras mejor primero , y ponen ejemplos que sean una guia.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Fernandob, tu hiciste subjetiva la decision. En efecto como tu dices, siendo objetivo te hara buscar la maniobra mas conveniente, pero sin tomar en cuenta la molestia acumulada por el estres del dia. Simplemente, sigues tu camino, recuperas tus 4 metros y sigues de frente.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

entonces ser objetivo es no tener en cuenta variables que si existen y justo ME AFECTAN A MI .
si son parte de el todo .
volvemos a lo primero de mi primera respuesta.


incluso en la desicion de NO atacar al colectivero y realizar la maniobra que dices es objetiva se llega a el mismo resultado siendo subjetivo:
"mejor no hago lio por que solo voy a ganar problemas".
estoy siendo subjetivo por que tengo en cuenta a mi persona .


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Siendo objetivo por que tengo un objetivo, que es llegar a mi destino de la manera mas eficiente y sin causarme lios en el camino.

Tomando en cuentas esas dos variables, fui objetivo ante la situacion por el individuo que se me metio. Que se meta y yo sigo mi camino y no busco lios. Frio, sin tomarle importancia al acontecimiento y siguiendo mi "objetivo". El individuo no me esta impidiendo seguir el objetivo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

A mi modo de ver todos tienen algo de razon.... no podemos ser ni 100% objetivos ni 100% subjetivos, la respuesta en este caso como en muchos otros es "depende" y dependera de 10^gogol de factores

En el ejemplo del carro es cierto que esos 4 metros son necesarios para seguridad... pero como sabes que la persona que se te metio tampoco viene en un apuro por que dejo las llaves del gas abiertas?, y viceversa, puedo venir algo tomado y por seguridad dejo mas espacio... como sabe la otra persona que no es que le haya dado el paso, sino que reacciono mas lento?

Hablar de subjetividad y objetividad en lo personal se me hace inutil por que desafortunadamente depende de la forma de ser de cada quien, de como nos hayan educado y hasta de nuestras creencias, en latinoamerica nos gusta el bisteck... en India es un pecado mortal siquiera molestar una vaca....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ok anti .
en toda esa linea de situaciones , pues lo mejor es siempre ser objetivo .
por que indudablemente permite llegar a un mejor resultado.



a lo que pones chico , que creo que lo mencione:
en la mayoria de las situaciones estan involucradas variables humanas, y son variables impredecibles, no solo nosotros, sino que lso demas tambien .
creo que nosotros solemos en base a nuestra experiencia crear NORMAS, las cuales si las seguimos objetivamente en general nos llevan a buen puerto y mas si somos debiles o inexpertos.

es que , como decis chico es algo muy ....que no se puede separar , objetivo , subjetivo...¿ como actuar?? 

por eso sigo pensando que lo mas sano seria discutir sobre ejemplos.
a quien le interese que los numere y vamos opinando .
ejemplo1 
ejemplo 2 
ejemplo 3


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Dejando de lado a las ciencias exactas, el problema es que la objetividad no existe. Nadie es objetivo al relatar algo.

Nadie puede hablar sobre religión siendo objetivo. Ni se puede ser objetivo hablando de fútbol, ni de política, ni de...
Pongamos que hay cuatro casas que tienen vista al mismo punto, digamos que es una especie de patio. En ese patio ahora pasa algo... De nuevo supongamos que hay unos nenes jugando al futbol y uno se cae y se raspa una rodilla. Cada uno de los padres que está en su casa ve el episodio desde su ventana y a la hora de relatarlo, uno vio al nene caer, pero estaba tapado por otros y no vio al segundo chico que llo barrió sin pelota. El segundo vio al de la zancadilla, pero no vio que el otro chico cayera (lo tapaban los demás) ni que la maniobra hubiera "llegado a destino"; el tercero estaba mirando a su hijo, que iba con la pelota, y vio al otro ya en el piso y el cuerto, padre del chico raspado, estaba mirándole la cara a su hijo, así que sólo lo vio caer.

Los hechos son únicos, las vistas son varias y las versiones al contarlo serán necesariamente varias también. Cada uno tendrá la propia y le será imposible reconstruir la cosa completa sin escuchar las demás versiones y sacar sus propias conclusiones (que podrán estar erradas). Al fin, con sentidos falibles como los que tenemos para percibir las cosas, es imposible conocer la verdad, sólo podemos dar una interpretación basada en nuestras percepciones.

Así lo concibo yo, y considero errónea la idea de que alguien tenga la verdad absoluta e indiscutible sobre ningún hecho (por más que el hecho exista). Somos incapaces de conocerla cabalmente, sólo podemos construirla en un ejercicio muy personal.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

Ejemplo...

yo soy objetivo
 mi objetivo final es aprender electronica para sacar un beneficio economico a corto o largo plazo...
 mis objetivos parciales es divertirme, compartir, aprender, enseñar(lo poco que se), que no me cueste demasiado..

mis objetivos son compatibles con este foro????
si.... aqui estoy... tan. tan...


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

Es que por mas ejemplos que pongas la respuesta siempre sera depende.... ejemplo?

Imagina una niña de 9 años que tiene la enfermedad mas dolorosa que te puedas imaginar y para la cual no hay cura, sin embargo la enfermedad no es mortal... que es mejor, matarla para que deje de sufrir o dejarla que viva su vida normal pero sufriendo esos dolores que te hacen desear morir?

Hay un buen test de esos que te llegan por correo electronico que define bien mi punto de vista:


> *PREGUNTA 1*
> -Si conocieras a una mujer embarazada, que padece sífilis y tiene 8 hijos. 3 de ellos son sordos, 2 ciegos y uno con retraso
> Le recomendarías practicarse un aborto ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ O sea, que yo no puedo pensar así, solo porque sí, porque la vida me  ha convencido de eso?


No, no podés hacerlo así si lo que estás tratando es de ser objetivo. Tal como lo ponés, estás metiendo en el problema tus propias vivencias y experiencias, que pueden no ser válidas en el contexto donde pretendés aplicar la objetividad.


asherar dijo:


> Siguiendo el razonamiento de fernandob, pensaría que me estás queriendo "manipular" para que siga el tema de una manera más conforme a tus intereses.


   Esto que sigue se parece más a la manipulación:


asherar dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, ciertas iglesias alientan a sus seguidores a que   influyan en los hechos de la vida de todos los demás. Esa es una de las   cosas que no comparto. Un ejemplo escrito y tangible es la parte final  del preámbulo de nuestra Constitución Argentina:
> "...  *invocando la protección de Dios, fuente de toda razón y  justicia*: ordenamos, decretamos y establecemos esta Constitución para  la Nación Argentina"
> ¿ Les parece objetivo ? Y es uno de los fundamentos de nuestra Nación.



No sé donde cabe la objetividad en esta apreciación. Es completamente claro que los que invocan la protección de Dios son los que ordenan, decretan y establecen la Constitución...pero que yo vea, no están influyendo en la vida ni en los hechos de nadie. Es más, la constitución te permite ejercer la religión que se te antoje cuando se te antoje...así que sigo sin ver donde está la influencia que mencionás. Los que invocaron a Dios lo hicieron por que creían en él...y ahí se acabó la historia, no hay ningún condicionamiento que se desprenda de ese texto.
Es más, vos mismo dijiste:


asherar dijo:


> Yo respeto a quien tiene una religión, porque entiendo que es valioso para él/ella.


Y a juzgar por la "influencia" y proceder que mencionás, ese respeto no es tan así, por que:


asherar dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, ciertas iglesias alientan a sus seguidores a que   influyan en los hechos de la vida de todos los demás. Esa es una de las   cosas que no comparto.


Que se debe leer como: me parece bien que tengan una religión mientras que a mi no me jodan.

Que quede claro: No quiero armar bardo. Acepto sin problemas las opiniones de todos, excepto cuando involucran cosas espúreas que solo sirven para justificar una visión particular del problema...y que no coincide con la planteada.

Las *objetividad *se basa en hechos tangibles. La subjetividad se basa en "pareceres" confused que no son tangibles, y a veces no tienen ni siquiera algún fundamento. Si yo me baso mayoritariamente en los segundos para decir que soy objetivo...estoy mintiendo. Punto.

Ahora, no está mal que se mezclen ambos extremos, y supongo que todos los tenemos mezclados en mayor o menor medida. Solo tenemos que aprender que cuando hay que ser objetivo, lo seamos con poca o ninguna intervención de lo subjetivo...y viceversa, aún cuando en la mayor parte de los casos es necesario un balance adecuado entre ambos extremos...


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 19, 2010)

ejemplo...

2 televisores iguales entran al taller para reparar

cliente A: siempre ratonea el precio, siempre la garantia es poca, supuestamente sabe mas que vos pero no tiene soldador ni estaño para arreglarlo, si le cambiaste la ficha de 220 del tv te dice que antes se veia mejor, hay que llevarselo hasta la casa y no es por que no pueda hacer fuerza sino que considera que como te esta pagando tenes que ser su esclavo aunque sea por un rato, y asi... falla del tv: falso contacto en el +B del fly back

cliente B: siempre queda conforme, no cuestiona garantia, paga sin ratonear, tiene un trato cordial y correcto, te recomienda, no te clava el tv 1 mes en el taller... falla del tv: micro quemado (inconseguible)

lo objetivo seria arreglar el TV del cliente A y devolver el TV del cliente B explicando por que no se puede reparar y que lo tiene que tirar a la basura.....

yo particularmente le salvo el TV al cliente B con el micro del cliente A y le dejo obsoleto el TV al cliente A

total te van a tildar de garca siempre lo seas o no, y esto es ASI.
o por que supuestamente cobras caro, o por que fallo un repuesto, o por que se te paso por alto un capa,
o por que le estas cobrando supuestamente caro al tipo que te trae un TV y te dice que el TV no enciende pero que es un cablecito flojo o hay que cambiarle una "lamparita" y cuando lo desarmas la placa tiene un agujero por que se prendio fuego parte de la fuente...

entonces hablar de objetividad.... que se yo... es muy relativo, creo que uno se va volviendo cada vez menos objetivo con el tiempo


saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> las objertividad se basa en hechos tangibles. La subjetividad se basa en "pareceres" confused que no son tangibles, y a veces no tienen ni siquiera algún fundamento. Si yo me baso mayoritariamente en los segundos para decir que soy objetivo...estoy mintiendo. Punto.
> 
> .


 
aca por fin se pone interesante y comenzamso a desenredar.
lo primero es definir (cosa que no se hizo ) que es ser objetivo y subjetivo.
para mi ser objetivo NO es lo que pones de usar argumentos que no tienen pies ni cola.
sino usar cosas que me afectan personalmente.
lo de usar hechos que no son medianamente seriso eso es ser ignorante en el tema a resolver.
pero creo que el tema de subjetivo, como el caso de salvar al vida d emiles o la de quien amo eso si:
pongo o no pongo en la ecuacion mis afectos y las cosas personales. ?? 




ricardodeni dijo:


> ejemplo...
> 
> 2 televisores iguales entran al taller para reparar
> 
> ...


ves, en este ejemplo uno podria decir que es subjetivo o objetivo.
lo importante es cual es el objetivo que uno tiene , me refiero a lo que respecta a su forma de actuar.

1 --- si mi objetivo es llevar adelante mi negocio tratando de obtener el mejor resultado , teniendo en cuenta todas las variables incluso la experiencia de el tipo de clientes que conozco:
indudable, haces lo que haces, le arreglas al buen cliente y al otro lo desechas.
me parece objetivo.
(podes hacer lo mismo o sea llegar al mismo resultado decidiendo subjetivamente, la diferencia es que en este caso lo que haces lo haces por dejarte llevar por tus sentimientos y no tanto por el analisis frio para llegar al resultado) . 

2 ---- si tu objetivo es respetar tu educacion segun la cual tenes que ser honesto con todos , pues repararas el que se pueda y tendras que seguir bancandote al cliente abusaador .
seguimos siendo objetivos (no confundir ser objetivos en nuestro actuar con que objetivo o resultado perseguimos ) .
(en este caso no veo que la subjetividad te lleve a esta misma opcion) . 

ser o no ser objetivos es una forma de actuar, de comportarse y depende de lso resultados que querramos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> las objertividad se basa en hechos tangibles.


me llama la atención esto.... 

y donde consigo el catalogo???


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> > las objertividad se basa en hechos tangibles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es simple, si el hecho no puede ser refutado entonces es un hecho tangible.... en el ejemplo anterior que tenemos como hechos tangibles?

- El Cliente A es un abusador y moroso, y el Cliente B es honesto y pagador (suponiendo que hay evidencia de los hechos, si me lo contaron entonces esto es intangible y por lo tanto subjetivo)
- Ambas televisiones estan descompuestas

Y que hechos son intangibles? 

- Que opinion PERSONAL tengo del cliente A y B?
- Que me conviene mas, mantener al cliente A, mantener al cliente B, mantener a ambos o no mantener a ninguno?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:


> entonces hablar de objetividad.... que se yo... es muy relativo, creo que uno se va volviendo cada vez menos objetivo con el tiempo
> 
> saludos.


 
es que , por lo que veo hacen referencias parciales a veces.
me parece que creen que es "objetivo" si reparas cada cosa como viene y en el orden que viene sin dejarte llevar por sentimientos  o broncas o afectos o lo que sea.

pero tambien te lo podria yo plantear asi:
el no tener en cuenta esos factores quizas te lleve a un error.
para resolver una ecuacion hay que tener TODOS los datos.
¿ por que ha de suponer uno que esos datos "factores humanos" no son importantes ?? 
o no te llevaran a un mejor resultado ???


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> El Cliente A es un abusador y moroso, y el Cliente B es honesto y pagador


pero que no ahi tambien es subjetivo... yo no tengo una carta notariada que me acredite como pagador y honesto...



> Ambas televisiones estan descompuestas


y esto para mi es un hecho fisico  o no se como nombralo... no se me viene a la cabeza un adjetivo exacto..

yo creo que los objetivos son personales... y listo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

pasemso a ejemplos.

salvo a mi hija o a 10 cientificos ??? 
el tema es , que es lo que quiero ??, quien me dice que es mejor ? alguien puede ?? 
luego de que realice la accion me queda TODA UNA VIDA POR DELANTE , eso es algo real y concreto.
de que me arrepentire toda mi vida ?? 

que vale mas en el mundo y para el mundo ??
10 cientificos ?
o mi hija ??

me importa en algo que vale mas PARA el mundo ??

acaso es incorrecta mi ecuacion:
cuantas hijas mias hay en el mundo ??
y cuantos cientificos hay en el mundo ??? 


como ven podemos acomodar las cosas si nos dan un rato segun como querramos (argumentaciones ) .
pero la realidad en cualquier tema que nso involucre es que nos afecta a nosotros, y la desicion que tomemos sera una desicion buscando un resultado final.
cual ?? el que consideremos mejor.

seremos objetivos o subjetivos..........ja...........caca.!!!!!!



lubeck dijo:


> pero que no ahi tambien es subjetivo... yo no tengo una carta notariada que me acredite como pagador y honesto...
> 
> *Ambas televisiones estan descompuestas*
> y esto para mi es un hecho fisico o no se como nombralo... no se me viene a la cabeza un adjetivo exacto..
> ...


 
como dije:
cual es tu objetivo ??
cuidar a los clientes buenos ?? 
o cuidar tu imagen ante ti mismo ??? (un tema santisimamente educacional )


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> pero que no ahi tambien es subjetivo... yo no tengo una carta notariada que me acredite como pagador y honesto...



Pero tienes experiencias personales con ambos clientes que te dicen como es cada uno, ademas de todo (si nos ponemos exigentes) si existen historiales crediticios expedidos por bancos e instituciones financieras

Ojo que *si te lo contaron* entonces ya no es un hecho objetivo... pasa a ser desde tu perspectiva un hecho subjetivo por muchas razones, las mas simples son que *TU* no conoces la relacion entre esos clientes y otros proveedores


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> si existen historiales crediticios expedidos por bancos e instituciones financieras


estoy en parte deacuerdo contigo chico... 
pero si mi objetivo, aun siendo un ladron es obtener una carta crediticia, crees que no la pueda conseguir para cumplir mi objetivo???

entonces como definirías eso????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

Esas ya son cuestiones que rayan en el delito y ademas de todo intencional

Primeramente, si la intencion de un cliente es hacerme un fraude, creeme que lo va a hacer y no hay manera de evitarlo, como reza un dicho "La primera vez que me engañes sera tu culpa, la segunda sera la mia", o aplicado a este ejemplo, la primera vez te van a robar, pero quiero que me digas si la misma persona te volvera a robar... (y si me contestas si es que eres bastante inocente )

Volviendo al tema, si el cliente te da una carta falsa es perfectamente objetivo que te equivoques, pero ese no es el punto, el punto es definir que es objetivo y que no...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> el punto es definir que es objetivo y que no..


por eso yo creo que los objetivos es lo que se define uno mismo, independientemente si los demás estén deacuerdo o no si es legal o no... 

si hay objetivos comunes claro que es una sociedad sana o no... pero ese para mi es otro rollo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

luego de un buen baño las cosas s even mejor (domingo a la noche.......me tocaba ) 

veamos un ejemplo que no cubre todo pero explica algun punto :

trabajamos en un banco y nuestra tarea es asignar creditos para la vivienda, hasta ahi es generica la cosa.

caso1 :
nuestro jefe nos indica que tenemos que asignar los creditos en orden de lllegada y verificando cuales cumplen los requisitos para asegurar que paguen dicho credito (sean solventes) .
si somos objetivos haremos eso.
si somos subjetivos en algunas ocasiones asignaremso algun credito por que conocemos al cliente y sentimos que lo necesita o lo merece.

caso 2 :
nuestro jefe y toda esa institucion pertenece a una ONG o algo asi y se nos indica que asignemos los creditos segun la necesidad de lso clientes , el grupo familiar que necesita ser mantenido y cosas asi.
si somos objetivos haremos eso.
si somos sujetivos haremos quizas a vecs alguna otra cosa, como negarselo a algun vecino que odiamos.


ahora que se puede ver en esto ??
que ser objetivos es hacer lo que nos indican, es simplemente cumplir con los preceptos para lograr un fin predeterminado.
el objetivo de una persona o de un grupo puede ser diferente que el de otros.

entonces, uno se deberia plantear que quiere ser en la vida ?? simplemente cumplir y listo ? para no tener problemas ?
o a veces jugarse ,para bien (ayudar) o para mal ( perjudicar).

en el planteo inicial se cuestionaba si era dificil o por que es dificil ser objetivo.
quizas por que a veces ser objetivo te lleva a un fin que no es el que vos consideras el mas justo o correcto .


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> por eso yo creo que los objetivos es lo que se define uno mismo, independientemente si los demás estén deacuerdo o no si es legal o no...
> 
> si hay objetivos comunes claro que es una sociedad sana o no... pero ese para mi es otro rollo...



Momento.... el ser objetivo no quiere decir que estaras bien, o que produciras una sociedad sana o nada por el estilo

Primeramente aclaremos los terminos:



> objetivo, -va adj.
> *1   Que no está determinado por sentimientos o intereses personales. imparcial. subjetivo.*
> *2   Relativo al objeto:* el hombre analiza la realidad objetiva.
> 3   En medicina, se aplica al síntoma perceptible por los médicos.
> ...





> hecho:
> *1   Participio irregular de hacer:* una vez hecho el trabajo, se fue a jugar.
> — adj.
> *2   Que está acabado o terminado:* pagan por trabajo hecho y no por horas.
> ...



Un ser objetivo es aquel que se basa en hechos para ejecutar una accion, solo eso y nada mas, perfectamente te puedes basar en hechos para matar una persona, o para destruir una sociedad, pero eso es harina de otro costal

Un ser subjetivo se basa en sus sentimientos para ejecutar una accion, y al igual que el caso anterior no quiere decir que este bien o mal, perfectamente puedes basarte en sentimientos para construir una sociedad prospera o para concebir a tu hijo

El problema viene en la vida diaria, cuando es mejor ser subjetivo y cuando es mejor ser objetivo? desde mi punto personal para eso no existe respuesta....


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> El problema viene en la vida diaria, cuando es mejor ser subjetivo y cuando es mejor ser objetivo? desde mi punto personal para eso no existe respuesta....


coincido al 100%.... 
ademas de que si es posible ser objetivo si lo creo....

si se trata de ser honesto o no, moral o no, religioso o no es otro tema bastante largo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ahora que se puede ver en esto ??
> *que ser objetivos es hacer lo que nos indican, es simplemente cumplir con los preceptos para lograr un fin predeterminado.*
> el objetivo de una persona o de un grupo puede ser diferente que el de otros.


fernandob:
Por qué siempre ponés a terceras personas en el medio del problema?
De ninguna manera es "hacer lo que te indican", simplemente es "*hacer lo que corresponde según las reglas con las que estés jugando*".
Si tu trabajo es dar créditos a los que cumplen con las normas fijadas para eso, *eso es lo que tenés que hacer* para ser objetivo. Si viene tu amigo Pedro y no cumple, pues entonces a jugar con tierra...no hay préstamo.
Si a vos no te gusta esta forma de proceder, pues podés dejar el trabajo y dedicarte a otra cosa, así vas a estar bien con vos y tus amigos.

De la forma que planteás el asunto todo se reduce a ser bueno o ser malo, a ser la luz o la oscuridad...y siempre con alguien que manipula de alguna forma tu comportamiento.
Las decisiones que vos tomés son solo tuyas y de nadie más. Si alguien te manipula es TU problema el dejarte convencer. Si alguien te pone en la disyuntiva de salvar a tu hijo o a 10 científicos, la decisión final va a ser tuya, pero la *solución objetiva* va a ser una sola...y si la tomás será objetivo, y si nó...serás subjetivo. Es así de simple el tema...aunque las implicancias pueden ser muy grandes...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

jejej.. ahora si estoy en desacuerdo con lo que expones EZ 

pero bueno mi objetivo es conocer los diferentes puntos de vista y charlar un rato y no incumplo ninguna norma creo...


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2010)

Por mi parte quise aportar mi visión de dónde *pienso que* viene la aparente necesidad de ser objetivos, cuando *creo* que los seres humanos no podemos serlo "por construcción". Por ese mismo motivo en ningún momento creí poder ser objetivo al analizar el tema. 
Sí, *traté* de serlo al tomar con pinzas las respuestas dirigidas a mí. 
Y si toqué el tema de la *cultura* cristiana es porque creo que está metido más allá de toda duda, no para ofender a nadie. 

Y, compañero Ezavalla, que yo tenga una visión parcializada de la religión, no me convierte en agresor ni mentiroso (*). Además, al escribir, en todos los casos antepuse la palabra CREO (o equivalente) así que no creo haberme expresado de forma intolerante. 

Por otra parte Ud. primero me pide evidencias escritas y concretas para mis convicciones, como si siempre fuera posible y/o correspondiera. Pero luego me las descarta porque le parecen tendenciosas. Así no vale. 
Sentirse herido no lo justifica para poner intención en mis palabras. 
Exprese sus ideas con el nivel de detalle que guste, pero deje libre un margen de interpretación al que lee, al menos para las mías. 
...
...
...
Lo pensé un rato y le iba a decir que yo sigo dispuesto a debatir ideas. Pero acá nos pisaríamos la cola, porque si "lo personal" queda afuera de la discusión, se nos acaba la posibilidad de debatir sobre objetividad y subjetividad. En fin ... ya veremos.

Saludos.


(*) en todo caso en hereje, y por lo tanto merecedor de la hoguera .


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....Si alguien te pone en la disyuntiva de salvar a tu hijo o a 10 científicos, la decisión final va a ser tuya, pero la *solución objetiva* va a ser una sola...y si la tomás será objetivo, y si nó...serás subjetivo. Es así de simple el tema...aunque las implicancias pueden ser muy grandes...



Coincido al 100%, para este ejemplo la solucion objetiva es una sola y el que la tome sera objetivo, el que no la tome sera subjetivo, las consecuencias de si la desicion estuvo bien o mal ya son harina de otro costal....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> por qué siempre ponés a terceras personas en el medio del problema?
> De ninguna manera es "hacer lo que te indican", simplemente es "*hacer lo que corresponde según las reglas con las que estés jugando*".
> ...


 
si no hubiese un tercero las reglas las pongo yo y se adaptan a las desiciones que tambien las tomo yo  , pues, nada, no se resume a ser objetivo o subjetivo, es hacer lo que yo considere.




ezavalla dijo:


> . Si alguien te pone en la disyuntiva de salvar a tu hijo o a 10 científicos, la decisión final va a ser tuya, pero la *solución objetiva* va a ser una sola...y si la tomás será objetivo, y si nó...serás subjetivo. Es así de simple el tema...aunque las implicancias pueden ser muy grandes...


 
aca es donde veo que, somos tan diferentes, que hasta la definicion se vueve distinta, como no vamos a ser subjetivos ?
creo haber demostrado que soluciones objetivas hay muchas no una sola, eso depende de cuales son los objetivos a alcanzar.
no me parece que UNA sola desicion sea la objetiva y el resto sea subjetiva.
y de nuevo con otro ejemplo:
hay que salvar algo de el fin de el mundo y podemos llevar solo 100Kg de equipaje.
asi les pondre a 10 personas objetivas , y cada uno segun lo que estudio y sus valores (subjetivos) aunque lo piense y analice friamente, analiticamente y lo mas objetivamente posible pues cargara en su bolso 100Kg de cosas distintas.
unos trataran de salvar libros, otros formas de vida en parejas, otros lo que consideren en ese momento .
incluso uno puede elegir salvar a su gente por que objetivamente son personas igual que otras gentes.
otro considerara objetivo el no salvar ser humano alguno ya que quizas esa catastrofe se deba a culpa humana.

en fin, no comprendo esa coincidencia, no digo que este mal, solo que no la comparto.
hasta en nuestra objetividad somos subjetivos.
y no esta mal, solo define la linea que seguira el futuro.
cada desicion define un nuevo camino , nada mas que eso.
mejor ¿? peor ?? 
solo teniendo la maquina de el tiempo.

no me parece entonces o no te entiendo con eso de que la solucion objetiva sera solo una , sino ....es subjetiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si no hubiese un tercero y las desiciones fuesen mias y asi tambien la relgas (o mas bien lso objetivos) , pues, nada, no se resume a ser objetivo o subjetivo, *es hacer lo que yo considere*.


Es exactamente así: hacer lo que vos consideres. Eso SI es lo que te va a definir como objetivo o nó.



fernandob dijo:


> creo haber demostrado que soluciones objetivas hay muchas no una sola, eso depende de cuales son los objetivos a alcanzar.
> no me parece que UNA sola desicion sea la objetiva y el resto sea subjetiva.
> ...
> no me parece entonces o no te entiendo con eso de que la solucion objetiva sera solo una , sino ....es subjetiva.


Si fernandob: para VOS y un contexto dado, la solución objetiva es una sola. El resto pueden ser poco objetivas, muy objetivas, mas o menos objetivas, etc...pero en la medida que tengan alguna influencia subjetiva, no va a ser 100% objetiva...y eso no quiere decir que esté mal o que esté bien, eh?
Lo que sucede, es que los ejemplos que planteás NO SIRVEN, por que siempre tratan de cambiar una vida por otra/s, y la evaluación de eso es 100% SUBJETIVA y librada a un montón de factores y valores externos que ni siquiera has definido. Entonces estás tratando de plantear una evaluación objetiva de algo sin definir el contexto ni las reglas con las que jugás. A tu entender, todas esas personas objetivas van a cargar cosas diferentes para salvar algo del fin del mundo...y lo más probable es que sea así, pero solo por que no has definido cual es el destino de los 100-Kg de equipaje. Si el destino es tener un recuerdo de la civilización que se extinguió...y....van a cargar cualquier verdura, _pero si el destino es proveerles alimentos por 20 días_...todos van a llevar algo en común: *COMIDA*, aunque no necesariamente la misma...

Ves ahora como el fijar una de las variables que dejaste suelta cambia la visión del problema? Bueno...esos son los hechos tangibles a los que me refería antes...y que alguien mencionó que había que estudiar y conocer el problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

yo ya me perdi no entiendo nada ,estan a otro nivel ,la pucha que soy tonton


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 20, 2010)

simple rey julien!!

ser objetivo o subjetivo???
de que depende???
en que momentos hay que serlo y en que no???

cada uno expone su lado...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2010)

encima se suma a eso que cada persona ve las cosas de forma distinta, segun su perspectiva y demas.....

no les paso alguna ves escuchar a 2 personas discutir y pensar:
pero........si basicamente estan diciendo lo mismo esos 2 ........


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

> no les paso alguna ves escuchar a 2 personas discutir y pensar:
> pero........si basicamente estan diciendo lo mismo esos 2 ........


jejeje... sip.. es bien comun...

lo chistoso es que no entiendo el objetivo de este tema... 
todos sabemos como son realmente las cosas a mayor o menor grado.... 

y todo se reduce al yo solo se que no se nada....


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

Más allá de que (ya lo dije más arriba) la objetividad no existe según mi postura, acá ya se está colando la ética.
Que si salvo a uno y mato a 20, que si mato a 2 para salvar a 35... Y ejemplos de ese estilo hay muchos, igual que líneas éticas. Eso no habla de la objetividad de una decisión, sino de la línea ética que sigue la persona que lleva a cabo la acción o que decide.

Y leí más arriba un comentario de EZ donde hablaba de algo así como "decisiones objetivas". Más bien calificaría yo de sensatas a esas decisiones de las que habla, aclarando que sensatez y objetividad no necesariamente van de la mano.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2010)

Para la Ciencia, la objetividad tiene un significado claro, porque está dentro de un contexto donde 
las cosas no tienen varias interpretaciones, sino una sola. La Ciencia pretende ser exacta. 

En cambio, al querer aplicar la objetividad al comportamiento social, se convierte en un concepto falaz, y en una herramienta clave para la manipulación totalitaria de la sociedad. Otro es la coherencia. 

Por eso está bien que te preguntes: 
En las actuales circunstancias: ¿ debo o no debo ser objetivo ? ¿ debo o no debo ser coherente ?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

Epa, epa, que yo aclaré en mi post de por allá que en mis consideraciones dejaba afuera a las ciencias exactas (esas son las inobjetables en cuanto a objetividad). En cuestiones sociales, humanas o en ciencias no-exactas, la objetividad no es algo alcanzable.

Los métodos que se usen dependerán en mayor o menor medida de la subjetividad del experimentador (elegirá uno u otro según su criterio/gusto), los resultados serán interpretados (paso fundamental en las no-exactas) según el filtro del científico y el resultado será la descripción de los métodos, materiales y resultados, más la interpretación que le dé el que redacta eso.
Precisamente por eso es que los materiales y métodos deben figurar en algún lado, más los resultados. Con eso cada quién puede interpretar lo que pasó, buscar puntos donde la subjetividad haya primado por sobre otras cosas o disentir con las conclusiones extraídas de ahí.


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2010)

Te tengo una mala noticia, Cacho. Para las ciencias exactas también hay algunos problemitas. 
Todo debido a una "chica nueva" del colegio: la Mecánica Cuántica. 
Googleá "El gato de Schrodinger" ... !
O también "Suicidio cuántico".

Al final la realidad depende de ... si se mira o no se mira.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Te tengo una mala noticia, Cacho. Para las ciencias exactas también hay algunos problemitas.
> Todo debido a una "chica nueva" del colegio: la Mecánica Cuántica.
> Googleá "El gato de Schrodinger" ... !
> O también "Suicidio cuántico".


Te tengo una pregunta, entonces: La Cuántica, ¿es una de las exactas? 

Si bien es parte de la física, ¿hasta dónde se puede considerarla exacta?.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Te tengo una pregunta, entonces: La Cuántica, ¿es una de las exactas?
> 
> Si bien es parte de la física, ¿hasta dónde se puede considerarla exacta?.
> 
> Saludos




Algunas preguntas no tienen respuestas simples, y esta es una de ellas.
La verdad, nunca me sentí demasiado interesado en las clasificaciones demasiado finas de las cosas, porque en casos como este lleva a discusiones interminables. 

Podría contestar desde mi parecer, porque tampoco domino la terminología "epistemológica". 
O sea, a juicio de un "usuario", la Mecánica Cuántica se basa en un conjunto de premisas o postulados, que dan una "receta" para calcular cantidades de interés (*). 
Dentro de la validez de esas premisas, los resultados tienen exactitud matemática. 
Lo interesante (y no se si también conflictivo) de la MC es que justamente marca el límite entre lo que se puede medir y lo que no. Y la medición es la base del método científico. 
O sea que nos dice hasta dónde podemos conocer la naturaleza. 
Para la MC, lo que queda dentro del margen de incertidumbre ya no interesa conocerlo porque no se puede medir. O sea que a la inexactitud se la saca de encima limpiamente. 

(*) Un aspecto notable es el "colapso" de la funcion de onda que, según estos postulados, tiene lugar durante el proceso de medición. No se aclara en detalle cómo ocurre. 

Lo interesante del ejemplo que puse (el gato de Schrödinger) es que el resultado depende de la acción del observador, lo que va en contra de nuestra instrucción básica, según la cual "el proceso de medición no debe perturbar el sistema". 

Igualmente, tanta precisión en definiciones me parece algo absurdo en un ámbito como éste, donde se ha confundido una cultura con una religión, y se ha exigido objetividad mentras se demonizaba al mensajero. 
Exactamente eso es un ejemplo de no-objetividad.


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2010)

Esto tal vez de una idea del panorama completo. 
Interpretaciones_de_la_Mecanica_cuantica


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 27, 2010)

"cada vez que escucho hablar de ese gato, empiezo a sacar mi pistola" Stephen Hawking


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, vengo leyendo el post desde el comienzo, y segùn mi punto de vista, hay una gran confusiòn.

Se habla de crèditos, de actos, de hijos y cientìficos y de reparadores de TV, y me parece en mi humilde opiniòn, que todo eso no tiene nada que ver con ser objetivo o subjetivo.
Creo que serlo o no, solo afecta nuestras opiniones o aseveraciones.
Despuès, si un empleado no cumple con las directivas que tiene, o un procedimiento o el manual o como quieran llamarle, es una infracciòn, desvìo, no conformidad, etc. o como quieran llamarle.

Si cuando hago algo miro y tengo en cuenta todo lo que me afecta, tengo una visiòn sistèmica, pero no tiene nada que ver con lo objetivo o subjetivo.

Todo esto no tiene nada que ver con la objetividad ni con la subjetividad.

Lo que dice Cacho tambièn es verdad, es muy dificil ser objetivo, ya que para serlo, uno tiene que basar sus opiniones/aseveraciones en evidencia objetiva comprobable y repetible, por cualquiera, acà, en la China, en Marte, etc., y con cuanta mas info de este tipo tenga a mano para basar sus opiniones, mas certera serà esta (y por ende, mas objetivo serà èl opinante).

Tiene que ver con el mètodo cientifico y la seriedad de este.

La falta de seriedad ocurre cuando emitimos opiniones o aseveraciones basados en datos no comprobables/repetibles, luego, ellas, seràn subjetivas (por ejemplo, el gol que vi en orsai), o la creencia en la existencia de objetos voladores extraterrestres o en la creaciòn del mundo por una deidad, etc. etc. etc.

La dificultad de ser objetivo se basa en que nuestra visiòn del mundo, no es el mundo. Solo es nuestra visiòn, influenciada por lo que se llama escalera de inferencias, que no es otra cosa que todo lo que vivimos, aprendimos, aprehendimos, mamamos, etc. desde que nacimos hasta ahora, y que nubla nuestras opiniones y aseveraciones, llevandolas a ser subjetivas (carga emocional incluìda).

Bueno, espero haberme hecho entender sobre lo que querìa decir.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

hell_fish dijo:


> "cada vez que escucho hablar de ese gato, empiezo a sacar mi pistola" Stephen Hawking


Ay, pero qué chiste negro que no voy a hacer...



ehbressan dijo:


> La dificultad de ser objetivo se basa en que nuestra visiòn del mundo,  no es el mundo. Solo es nuestra visiòn, influenciada por lo que se llama  escalera de inferencias, que no es otra cosa que todo lo que vivimos,  aprendimos, aprehendimos, mamamos, etc. desde que nacimos hasta ahora, y  que nubla nuestras opiniones y aseveraciones, llevandolas a ser  subjetivas (carga emocional incluìda).


Eso es lo que digo, sólo que no hablo de "dificultad de ser objetivo", sino de la "imposibilidad de serlo" y sostengo lo de _imposible_.

Se puede intentar despojarse de sentimientos al analizar, describir o contar algo, pero siempre habrá algo propio en el fondo del asunto. La escalera es más larga de lo que solemos creer.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 27, 2010)

Si Cacho, por eso digo que cuando el que opina, lo hace basado en una mayor cantidad de datos objetivos, mas objetiva es dicha opiniòn, en realidad deberìa decir, dicha opiniòn tiende a ser objetiva...aunque quizà, esto no se alcance jamàs....
De seguro, serà mas seria.

Lo que querìa decir, es que habìa, a mi juicio (y ahì tambièn se aplica la subjetividad/objetividad, en el juicio, por eso los abogados, licenciados en leyes y los doctores en leyes, buscan pruebas - evidencia objetiva -  para defender/acusar y el juez se basa en ellas para emitir juicio), una gran confusiòn con el tema.

Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2010)

aunque mas de una vez la subjetividad es  informacion a ser tenida en cuenta.

como juzgar o tomar desiciones por ejemplo para llegar a un resultado en el cual se involucra a humanos si no se comprende su subjetividad.

un ejemplo fue la ultima version de "cuando la tierra se detuvo".
el ET y su raza tomaron una desicion al parecer OBJETIVA , con los datos que conocian decidieron que el ser human debia irse al tacho.
pero luego un conocimiento mas profundo le permitio acceder a informacion acerca de la complejidad humana, y revirtio su desicion.
esa info.....si bien pareceria subjetiva pero es una info real.
¿ objetiva o subjetiva? 

que es esa info ??  si bien es real pero se refiere a la parte sentimental, abstracta de el ser humano .



.
.
.

.que luego, en "cuando la tierra se detuvo 2 o 3 " veamos que fue al pedo y deibieron hacenos moco puesto que seguro seguiremso igual que antes.........pero bueno , eso es otra cosa.
no ?? 
al final, si , lo objetivo es lo mas acertado.


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2010)

hell_fish dijo:


> "cada vez que escucho hablar de ese gato, empiezo a sacar mi pistola" Stephen Hawking



Stephen H. le robó la frase a Goebbels. ver acá 
A la vez, la discusión que sigue al texto muestra claramente cómo la falta de objetividad
hace que el tema diverja. Cada uno le pone un poco de su pimienta, y lleva la discusión 
para el lado que quiere. Cada tanto el autor trata de explicar lo que quiso decir, pero al 
cabo de uno o dos comentarios, de nuevo, el tema se va por las ramas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2013)

Un abogado hace de todo por defender, ante los tribunales, al culpable, que es su amigo. 

¿Dónde está la ética y, por tanto, la objetividad en el trabajo?



PS: El abogado es familiar mío, y el caso es tan real como la vida misma


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2013)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Un abogado hace de todo por defender, ante los tribunales, al culpable, que es su amigo.
> ¿Dónde está la ética y, por tanto, la objetividad en el trabajo?
> PS: El abogado es familiar mío, y el caso es tan real como la vida misma



 1 -- el abogado "defiende " es su funcion, asi esta armado el asunto (hay un por que ) -
 2 --- etica en abogados  .............................
 3 -- objetividad ....es ser objetivos o tener un objetivo ??

hay gente muy diversa y la objetividad es tambien subjetiva.
uno cree que algo objetivo es , como decirlo: indiscutible, algo claro, algo objetivo:
si tenes una pared blanca adelante tuyo eso es objetivo.
si te gusta o no .........pues es subjetivo.

pues bien, yo estoy merendandome que hay gente que NO VE  una pared adelante suyo aunque este adelante suyo.
si no quiere verla no la ve.

o manejara su cabeza para convencerse, o se autoengaña, o ......no se.
lo que contas pasa , paso  y pasara..........no solo por amistad o por dinero.
pasa tambien por conviccion .

a tomarse un uvasal .


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

Estabamos charlando en otra parte sobre los colores y de alguna manera se cruza con esto. A veces queremos creer que en temas de raciocinio deberiamos ser como computadoras sopesando en forma fria, analitica y objetiva los factores del tema para llegar a una conclusion.

Pero no somos computadoras, hasta algo tan simple como la percepcion del color no tiene nada de objetivo. La luz blanca se descompone en el arco iris y aunque algunos colores son difusos algunos son indiscutibles, nadie dejara de percibir el verde o el rojo de un arco iris. Y que corno es lo que nos mueve a hacer divisiones tan arbitrarias entre frecuencias y decir, esto es rojo, o esto es verde? Si al final es un mismo fenomeno, la luz, y arbitrariamente lo dividimos en sectores. 

Y esa percepcion, es objetiva? No, depende tambien de la cultura, supongo que los esquimales deben distinguir entre veinte tonos de blanco y hay tribus de Africa que diferencian muchos tonos de verde, que nosotros no.

Y si en algo tan simple y hasta fisico como los colores no hay consenso, que se puede decir de situaciones complejas con, valga el jueguito de palabras, miles de matices?

Y no siempre y diria hasta casi nunca es cuestion de maldad o bondad, es cuestion de perspectiva. 

Creo que muchas veces queremos "objetividad" cuando el juez (por dar un ejemplo) no es nuestro amigo.

Pero si es amigo nuestro? Muy pocos le exigiran ser objetivo.


----------

